# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Lavoratore in nero - denunciare o non denunciare?

## tesore

Un mio amico mi ha chiesto una consulenza ma di diritto del lavoro non me ne intendo.
Ha lavorato per circa un anno per un'azienda e ora si è licenziato sbattendo la porta e senza dare preavviso. 
Ora vorrebbe fare causa al datore di lavoro per chiedere:
- TFR
- 13ma
- 14ma 
Qualche domanda a raffica:
1. Rischia qualcosa dal punto di vista fiscale?
2. Quale probabilità ha di ottenere la 14ma se non è mai stata concordata?
3. Essendosi licenziato senza preavviso ci rimette mezza mensilità giusto? 
Questo mio amico nell'ultimo mese ha lavorato per un'altra azienda concorrente. 
4. Cosa rischia nel caso in cui il datore faccia domanda riconvenzionale contestando l'infedeltà del dipendente? (nel frattempo ne è venuto a conoscenza) 
Io gli ho consigliato di stare calmo anche perchè "di norma" il lavoratore in nero (è stato lui a chiederlo) non ha diritto a TFR e 13ma, poichè già gode di uno stipendio superiore... 
A voi un consiglio...

----------


## Niccolò

> Un mio amico mi ha chiesto una consulenza ma di diritto del lavoro non me ne intendo.
> Ha lavorato per circa un anno per un'azienda e ora si è licenziato sbattendo la porta e senza dare preavviso. 
> Ora vorrebbe fare causa al datore di lavoro per chiedere:
> - TFR
> - 13ma
> - 14ma 
> Qualche domanda a raffica:
> 1. Rischia qualcosa dal punto di vista fiscale?
> 2. Quale probabilità ha di ottenere la 14ma se non è mai stata concordata?
> ...

  
In sede di giudizio, vedo difficile sostenere che è stato il lavoratore a chiedere di essere assunto in nero (a meno che non percepisse uno stipendio spropositatamente superiore a quello "regolare"). Se inizia una causa, l'ex datore di lavoro sicuramente gli offrirà qualcosa per farlo desistere, gli conviene pagare il silenzio piuttosto che una lunga serie di multe.
Per il licenziamento senza preavviso, considerando che non ha un contratto in base a cosa doveva dare un preavviso? Ed anche l'infedeltà del dipendente, lascio la parola agli esperti, ma non avendogli assicurati i diritti di un dipendente dubito che gli possano essere addossati i doveri  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
E' il datore di lavoro che devo assumere un dipendente, se non lo fa poi ne paga le conseguenze.

----------


## ricnic

dunque, andiamo con ordine:
1. dal punto di vista fiscale...dipende. O meglio direi di no: affinchè il fisco faccia qualcosa occorre che qualcuno lo informi...Potrebbe il datore di lavoro qualora dimostrasse che è stato il lavoratore a chiedere il nero ( magari ha qualcosa di scritto ) e volesse fargli il dispetto. Un'ipotesi più che remota e non l'ho mai sentito dire nonostante tutte le cause del lavoro che ci sono in giro.
2. Per la 14ma dipende dal contratto collettivo nazionale di lavoro a cui fa riferimento l'azienda. Non tutti i ccnl prevedono la 14ma. Se l'azienda applica un contratto interno, dipende da questo contratto ( le grosse aziende, ad esempio hanno condizioni migliorative rispetto ai ccnl nazionali ). Se è piccola e il ccnl non prevede la 13ma....in mancanza di patti precisi in tal senso la 14ma non c'è.
3. Per il preavviso dipende dalle cause. Se il dipendente ha la giusta causa, il preavviso può non darlo.  Comunque se tra le parti non c'è un contratto, non c'è certo obbligo di preavviso. In ogni caso , ipotizzando una vertenza legale, il lavoratore ha ragione ad essersene andato perchè non è stato assunto regolarmente....quindi ha la giusta causa
4. infedeltà ? Ma se non è dipendente..... Ad ogni buon conto bisogna vedere che lavoro faceva, con che grado di responsabilità, se aveva l'obbligo di segretezza, se aveva l'obbligo di non concorrenza....tutte cosucce regolate da un contratto tra le parti.
Infine, il datore di lavoro può provare che è stato il dipendente a chiedere il nero ? Il lavoratore potrebbe sostenere che il compenso era quello e che lui non sapeva che non sarebbe stato messo in regola. Che prove hanno reciprocamente ?
Conosco il caso di un ragazzo che ha lavorato in nero per sei mesi con uno stipendio doppio rispetto al normale proprio per garantirsi il silenzio e la fedeltà. Dopo sei mesi ha litigato col titolare ed ha denunciato l'azienda: si era tenuto scontrini fiscali di pasti, strisciate con la calcolatrice dell'azienda con i suoi conti mensili, fotografie all'interno dell'azienda, le fotocopie di un  assegno con cui era stato pagato ( il resto contanti, ma quella volta....), ogni singolo pezzo di carta lo ha tirato fuori ed ha stravinto la vertenza. Ha avuto 15 mensilità di indennizzo, i contributi evasi, il tfr, 13ma, il danno....una strage! E non è l'unico. Ricordatevi: chi evade i contributi ( il datore )  vince difficilmente le vertenze perchè parte già in torto.  Tra l'altro quando c'è una vertenza le parti corrono sempre il rischio che si presenti alla porta l'Ispettorato del lavoro per verificare se ce ne sono altri in nero.
Consiglio ? Se fa causa la vince, soprattutto se si rivolge ai sindacati anzichè ad un avvocato privato.  Meglio transare subito al minimo, fare una scrittura privata con l'avvocato e....pazienza. La prossima volta niente nero. Troppi rischi e poco utile. Meglio un contratto a progetto.

----------


## tesore

una cosa non capisco...
continuamente dite che non c'&#232; problema di preavviso o di infedelt&#224; per "tanto &#232; in nero".
ma per lo stesso motivo non dovrebbe avere direitto a 13ma e 14ma o sbaglio? 
nel momento in cui "emerge" e io lavoratore chiedo di riconoscere che ex tunc ero dipendente allora ex tunc:
- ho obbligo di fedelt&#224;
- ho obbligo di preavviso quando mi dimetto
correggetemi se sbaglio... 
cmq faceva un lavoro in massima autonomia (tanto che c'&#232; il rischio che si sostenga si tratti di lavoratore autonomo)...

----------


## Niccolò

> una cosa non capisco...
> continuamente dite che non c'è problema di preavviso o di infedeltà per "tanto è in nero"....

  Il preavviso e l'infedeltà nascono con la nascita di un rapporto di lavoro. Il contratto non è stato firmato per volontà del datore di lavoro (fino a prova contraria, quasi indimostrabile), quindi come può chiedere oneri contrattuali su un contratto che lui stesso non ha voluto stipulare?   

> nel momento in cui viene fatta una vertenza in cui io lavoratore chiedo di riconoscere che ex tunc ero dipendente "perchè non sapevo che non ero stato regolarizzato" allora:
> - ho obbligo di fedeltà
> - ho obbligo di preavviso quando mi dimetto...

  Come fa a dire che non sapeva che non era regolarizzato? Via, non scherziamo! Al limite dirà che è stato costretto ad accettare una situazione vessatoria perchè non aveva alternative. E questo è plausibilissimo. 
Non sono un avvocato del lavoro, parlo sull'esperienza vista su amici e conoscenti, su colf a nero che hanno avuto ingenti indennizzi....
Il lavoratore a nero è la parte debole, in caso di disputa è sempre tutelato. Le eventuali colpe (ma gravi davvero, es: se avesse rubato progetti e li avesse portati alla concorrenza) hanno natura civile e non lavorativa. Ho visto "neri" che hanno chiesto 100 ed hanno avuto dal datore 400 pur di insabbiare tutto.
E la prassi di tutelare il lavoratore, al di là di un fatto morale, è anche legata al danno che il nero produce allo Stato (pensa all'INPS non versata, l'IRPEF non pagata, la 626 inapplicata....).

----------


## tesore

ok grazie mille. 
a questo punto l'unico rischio del mio amico è quello che puntino sul fatto del lavoro autonomo (per quello si guardano gli indici di subordinazione, giusto?).

----------


## Niccolò

> ok grazie mille. 
> a questo punto l'unico rischio del mio amico è quello che puntino sul fatto del lavoro autonomo (per quello si guardano gli indici di subordinazione, giusto?).

  
E' iscritto a qualche albo? Ha partita IVA? 
Io di rischi ne vedo davvero pochi  :Cool:  
ciao e in bocca al lupo

----------


## tesore

aveva partita IVA ma poi l'ha chiusa.
non è iscritto a nessun albo.

----------


## ricnic

vabbè, guarda che chi lavora in nero, la vince sempre......a meno che non ci siano fior di prove , ma vere prove, che è stato il dipendente a chiedere il nero per avere uno stipendio più alto. Nel qual caso, può non vincere la causa, ma gli Enti avanzeranno lo stesso la richiesta dei contributi evasi .
Poi devono provare che ha causato un danno alla ditta andandosene con qualcosa ( tipo un progetto ) oppure che ha rubato o che è stato pagato per ideare un software che poi si è portato via in concorrenza. E' un po' grigia....mettere in ballo la slealtà di un dipendente in nero. Si va sulla parola.....non sui contratti con patti chiari ( e amicizia lunga ). Il patto  di non concorrenza va messo per iscritto o non ha valore. Mi sembra anche ( ma qui ci vuole conferma ) che se è messo per iscritto ma non ha un corrispettivo apposito pagamento, non vale lo stesso. La fedeltà ? Un'utopia, soprattutto nel nero. 13ma, 14ma e tfr ? Se viene riconosciuta la dipendenza ne viene riconosciuto il diritto. Bisogna battersi sul lavoro autonomo, l'elasticità dell'orario, nessun tipo di subordinazione, ampia mano libera su tempi e modi e soprattutto sul risultato dell'opera finale, magari anche utilizzo di mezzi propri e materiale proprio....o impiego di una propria struttura . Comunque la non concorrenza....senza patto scritto non vale.

----------


## tesore

Ho capito, quindi l'unico elemento da cui guardarsi &#232; l'autonomia nel lavoro.
Nello svolgerlo ha utilizzato pure dei mezzi (attrezzatura) oppure utilizzava il proprio computer... 
Credevo che un lavoratore subordinato fosse comunque tenuto a comunicare al proprio datore di lavoro se inizia a lavorare per un altro datore di lavoro in concorrenza...

----------


## missturtle

Questo in effetti non è tenuto a comunicarlo..è obbligato a non farlo!
Nonostante ciò...non ho ben capito che lavoro facesse.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

